# Lockdowns at schools pros vs cons



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you think lockdowns are a good or bad idea for schools? Should schools that implement lockdowns be required to have an armed, trained, certified, experienced guard on site, or should the children be allowed to leave instead of being imprisioned in classrooms until the shooter is taken out from law officials? We all saw what happened to the home invasion family a year ago where law officials were not allowed to go in for quite some time (for the order). I'm sure there were police that wanted to be heros and go on in (I would) and my thanks go out to them, but there are situations when you cannot just sit around, have a meeting, drink some coffee, get a ok from someone that is in an area with bad cell phone service. Is there statistical evidence that show lockdowns really work?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

When I was a senior in High School we had Numerous bomb threats, like 7 of them (it was one kid, he was caught) but this one teacher always pointed out the obvious to me. One day during the bomb threat, we vacated the school onto the stadium grounds and what not, and I saw this teacher standing away from everything. So I asked him "what are you doing way over here" to which he replied "I was in Vietnam, and do you realize how easy it would be to chuck a few granades into those crowds and kill a bunch?" Ever since then I hate seeing them lead the kids out of class and congregating outside in large groups. I think they should call buses in and evac them to a safe site away from the threat. Lead them to the bus in groups of 5 or 6 to avoid confusion and panic.
I don't like lockdowns unless each classroom has an armed teacher in it.


----------



## ratherbpreppin (Jan 31, 2012)

They have armed police at college football and basketball games, where everyone is going for entertainment and are supposed to be adults. They do not have an armed guard at schools where students are not aware of actions that can lead them in jail. My tax dollars pay for school services, I should be able to voice my opinion to them about this. Heck, put a guard with a tazer in the halls. Can you imagine how much better students grades will improve where they do not have to worry about bullie billy instead of focusing on schoolwork?


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Lock downs are a change from surround and negotiate in the era before aimless shooting of victims. Lockdowns give us, the police, less targets to engage when we go in. The tactics we use have changed and the first guys on scene go in and go to the sound of gun shots. I cant do that with 200 screaming kids in the hall. I am going to kill the bad guy and if that means shooting thru a hostage to save others its the cost of the incident. The more area we control by any method the less death and injuries because there are less targets. This is also used when a bad guy is in the area from another event and looking to hide or stand us off. We dont want hostages and locking the school door to keep them out only makes sense.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

fedorthedog said:


> Lock downs are a change from surround and negotiate in the era before aimless shooting of victims. Lockdowns give us, the police, less targets to engage when we go in. The tactics we use have changed and the first guys on scene go in and go to the sound of gun shots. I cant do that with 200 screaming kids in the hall. I am going to kill the bad guy and if that means shooting thru a hostage to save others its the cost of the incident. The more area we control by any method the less death and injuries because there are less targets. This is also used when a bad guy is in the area from another event and looking to hide or stand us off. We dont want hostages and locking the school door to keep them out only makes sense.


Very well said and understandable. Seems like you have thought about the same thing a lot of times.... In detail. My thanks go out to you.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

As the head of security at a high school, I'll sum it up this way; If a school is put into lockdown, and you are the only one wandering around, you are subject to getting shot.

Communication with law enforcement is constant with real time updates. Having students in a controlled environment where they are accounted for while the emergency goes on outside of the classroom, is the point. It limits exposure of students to the bad guy and makes things way less confusing for the good guys.

Try coordinating the evacuation of a population that amounts to a small city and see which is easier; Staying in place? Or the logistics and chaos of moving? It's like forcing the residents of a small town out of there homes and onto the streets during an active shooting rampage. You're safer in your house. Doesn't mean they might not wind up at your house, but the bad guy having to search you out as opposed to you going to him, buys valuable time for law enforcement to respond and "cleanse".


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

I have two in school.. one of which will be going to college soon if that is what she wants to do.. and I honestly hate it.. if I was capable of home schooling and keeping them and myself sane.. I would do it.. 

I think lock downs are important in the case of a shooting.. as said, it keeps kids from running the halls and getting hit by friendly fire, and leading them out of the building in groups, yes gives the shooter more target...


----------

